
Should we ban states and cities from offering big tax breaks for jobs? (2014) - brownbat
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2014/09/15/should-we-ban-states-and-cities-from-offering-big-tax-breaks-for-jobs/
======
iamNumber4
How about we just get rid of the root of the problem and get rid of corporate
and income tax. Go to a national sales tax on all products and services.

Then everyone is paying taxes fairly, and corporations and people are free to
complete on equal terms regardless in our capitalist society.

